
Nameko for Microservices - edward
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2015/4/8/microservices-with-nameko/
======
jessaustin
_It 's a bit disappointing that Python's async story is so diverging between
different Python versions and frameworks, but eventlet and gevent are by far
the cleanest and most practical implementations, so for most intents and
purposes the eventlet base in nameko is probably the best you can currently
get for async IO._

If I'm not mistaken, eventlet/gevent aren't really the direction that Python
is heading. The recent stuff seems to emphasize "explicit" concurrency much
more.

